# Trimmer for FFT



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I don't know of any in your price range but if you were willing to go a bit higher, I'd recommend:

- Wahl Moser Arco SE 
- Wahl Bravura 

Both are cordless and quiet and have 5-way adjustable blades. They also both come in a "mini" size that's less expensive but I'm not sure if they have the 5-way blade or not. 

These are just examples:
Moser Mini Arco Clippers - Horse Clippers from SmartPak Equine
Amazon.com: Wahl 41590-0434 Limited Addition Clipper Kit, Silver Bravmini: Pet Supplies


There's also this Wahl clipper but I'm not familiar with it:
Wahl 9281-210 Corded Pet Pro Kit 13-Piece Pet Grooming Kit


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not in your price range, but I do love my Wahl Arco! It costs about $120 on Petedge, where I usually shop, but maybe you can find it cheaper on Amazon or another site. Other than price it fits all your requirements. : ) The blade is adjustable, so you can set it to 9, 10, 15, 30, or 40. It's cordless and comes with two batteries so you won't be stuck with a dead clipper mid-foot. It will certainly get hot on you, but not faster than others.

Wahl Arco SE Limited Edition Cordless Clipper Kit | PetEdge.com

I know that as a professional I ask more of a clipper than you'll probably need for your girl, but I've never been happy with any trimmers under $50. I've always found them to cut unevenly and not felt safe using them. One or two uses and now I have a handful of little clippers I don't like in a bag in my closet! Haha Happy clipper shopping! : )


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the Wahl super pocket pro. It was probably $15, and it's great for fft on my miniature puppy. It's battery powered, seems to have plenty of power, comes with combs up to a half inch and it's quite small. It would be time consuming to do a full body clip with them and I don't know about longetivity, but it works well for me.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all! All of those clippers seem very nice, although they might interfere with my plans on purchasing a HV dryer anytime soon  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaylee said:


> I have the Wahl super pocket pro. It was probably $15, and it's great for fft on my miniature puppy. It's battery powered, seems to have plenty of power, comes with combs up to a half inch and it's quite small. It would be time consuming to do a full body clip with them and I don't know about longetivity, but it works well for me.


That was going to be my first choice, but my understanding is that it has a #40 blade and is not adjustable, is that correct?


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Muffin- It has a #30 blade. It also has combs, the smallest of which is equivalent to a #10, if I remember correctly. 

I use the smallest comb most of the time, but lately I've also used the blade on it's own without any problems. I have a black dog, so that's probably why.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaylee said:


> Muffin- It has a #30 blade. It also has combs, the smallest of which is equivalent to a #10, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I use the smallest comb most of the time, but lately I've also used the blade on it's own without any problems. I have a black dog, so that's probably why.


Do you think the comb attachment would be small enough to get in between the pads on a toy? I like the idea of using a comb because Gracie is so darn fidgety, but I'm not sure how effective it would be versus having a #10 blade?


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

muffin said:


> Do you think the comb attachment would be small enough to get in between the pads on a toy? I like the idea of using a comb because Gracie is so darn fidgety, but I'm not sure how effective it would be versus having a #10 blade?


I think it would. I suck at clipping feet so I don't do it very well, but I've been using this on my mini since he was 12 weeks old. It definitely works now at 4 months, and it seemed to be small enough then as well.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Muffin-
I use a Wahl Peanut on my MPOO's feet with good results. It comes with a #30 blade but I haven't had any problems to date. It's a compact clipper and it's easy to maneuver around smaller poodle feet. I've heard the Moser Arco and the Bravura Mini are equally good and both of those are cordless. 

Look at it as an investment. 

Also, consider a Chris Christensen HV dryer. If you order through the Group Buy, you'll save a considerable amount of money. *CT Girl* and *Minipoodlelover*bboth ordered the small Kool Dry Pup dryer last time and they both seem pleased with it.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Muffin,

Here's a link to the Wahl Mini Arco. At PetEdge it's $64 and change. I believe it has a #30 blade.
Wahl Mini Arco Cord/Cordless Clipper Kit | PetEdge.com

With the advice on this forum, I recently purchased the *Wahl Moser Arco SE *to trim the feet, face and tail of my mini, and I couldn't be happier with it. As others have mentioned, it has a 5-way adjustable blade that goes from #10 - #40. I literally learned to shave using this clipper, and now I use all 5 settings depending on area I'm working on. I like the #30 blade for Angie's feet.

I also highly recommend the Kool Pup dryer. The small size is convenient, and the power is more than adequate for my mini's at-home drying needs. I have the hold-a-hose, which is a huge help, and all the other CC attachments fit this dryer. The group buy prices made this dryer possible for me, and I'll never go back to my hand-held human blow dryer!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks guys  Ahh, I'm so nervous LOL I absolutely hate doing feet. My hand shakes like a leaf doing them, so the #30 is definitely out of the question until Gracie and I both get more comfortable with the process! I just know the first time I nick her I'm going with full feet 

Now, where can I see the price list for the group buy? I'm not finding it...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

muffin said:


> Thanks guys  Ahh, I'm so nervous LOL I absolutely hate doing feet. My hand shakes like a leaf doing them, so the #30 is definitely out of the question until Gracie and I both get more comfortable with the process! I just know the first time I nick her I'm going with full feet
> 
> Now, where can I see the price list for the group buy? I'm not finding it...


The price list isn't "public" but if you want it, *PM me an e-mail address* and I can forward it to you. 
The Group Buy thread is "stickied" at the top of the Grooming Section page--you can't miss it!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, so I am bringing this thread back one more time... I need to do Carley's feet better. I was looking at the clipper Pammepoodle uses, my concern is that is looks as larger as the Andis 2 speed that I am now using. I thought a mini would be better. Is the only upgrade between the two that this one is cordless? I am using a #10 blade, how easy is it to cut her if I go to a #15 or dare I even think it a #30 ?


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I now use the Wahl Mini Arco on feet. It is great for those in between FFT grooms. It is small, cordless, and has a #30 blade. I LOVE it. It is so much easier to use than a full size clipper that I had been using the last 15 years. It gets into those small tight spots with ease. I don't know why I waited so long to get it. I won't be without it now. 

I don't know if you can buy a #10 or #15 blade replacement for it or not. If you just start out on feet, you might be ok with the #30 if you are careful. 

The other full size Wahl with the adjustable blade sounds really nice too. If I did not already have 2 sets of Oster Golden A5's, I might give that one a try if I was a beginner. The only thing I would worry about is the blade heating up and not being able to swap out for a cooler blade, but there may be a way around that.


----------

